# What can I do...



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

My mollies and other fish keep on nibbling away at my shrimp pellets given to my cories even when the lights are off. What can I do?

Makes me wanna :chair:


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

My skirt tetras do the same exact thing! They swim around with the cory food in their mouths and bite pieces off of it until it's gone. It takes them a while to finish it because they keep dropping it and picking it back up. I have no idea what to do so I've resorted to putting my hand in the tank and hiding the food underneath the plants and behind the driftwood where the corys hang out so they tetras don't spot it as easily. I also feed them right before I feed the corys. I used to hope that being distracted by their food would keep them from getting the cory food, but no, they just go after it when they're done with theirs. I'm not really sure what to do besides hiding the food.


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

Alllll of my fish eat the sinking shrimp pellets so I crush a few (the tetras and Bettas usually go for that) and then add a little extra. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

